# Some Injured and Burnt Reptiles Rescued After The South Coast Bushfires



## GBWhite (Jan 19, 2020)

BeardieVet is at South Coast NSW.

· Narooma · 


What’s happening to all the injured reptiles from the bushfires in Australia?
The Sydney Wildlife Mobile Care Unit are seeing plenty of injured and burnt reptiles being rescued and rehabilitated by Wildlife Rescue South Coast https://www.facebook.com/Wildlife.Rescue.SC/
These animals will be in long term rehabilitation for the coming months needing equipment, food and medications.
If you would like to donate directly to this fantastic organisation on the fire front go to:
https://www.wildlife-rescue.org.au/

They will be dealing with the catastrophe for the coming months! Please share to help these guys out!


----------



## cagey (Jan 19, 2020)

Great to see that not just the furry cute natives are being looked after.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Well done people, pretty brave grabbing wild lacies too. I keep them and know how violent they can be


----------



## Tobe404 (Jan 19, 2020)

cagey said:


> Great to see that not just the furry cute natives are being looked after.



Couldn't of said it better myself.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Jan 20, 2020)

Saw a story about this on the TV a few days ago.

So what are they doing with reptiles who are now too badly disabled to fend for themselves , other than putting these down ?

They should be recruiting reptile keepers from the hobby to assist with rehabilitation and nursing and treatment of these injured reptiles. Wouldn't be hard to recruit keepers who are interested in helping , all they'd have to do is ask for volunteers , so instead for a handful of carers , they would end up with a lot of people helping , and many more reptiles could be saved and rehabilitated.


----------



## burningfyra (Jan 20, 2020)

That last monitor is NOT happy about being helped.


----------



## GBWhite (Jan 20, 2020)

burningfyra said:


> That last monitor is NOT happy about being helped.



No it's not is it. But I've got an idea...As it seems Nutty wants to be critical of the good work these people are doing maybe he could put his hand up to volunteer to look after it. Then maybe they could send it up to him so he can let it wander around his house and give it cuddles and let it watch TV until it recovers. Bet it wouldn't be too long before it's literally eating off his hand......hahaha...


----------



## Overland (Jan 20, 2020)

id love to help with this if I didnt work in sydney full time half a world away, biggest thought on my mind recently was how many of these scale covered animals met terrible ends, happy to see some that survived getting rescued


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Jan 20, 2020)

GBWhite said:


> No it's not is it. But I've got an idea...As it seems Nutty wants to be critical of the good work these people are doing maybe he could put his hand up to volunteer to look after it. Then maybe they could send it up to him so he can let it wander around his house and give it cuddles and let it watch TV until it recovers. Bet it wouldn't be too long before it's literally eating off his hand......hahaha...



In a heart beat if it were local to me.

Being retired , I've got the time available , and I have the gear needed on hand , and I've developed the needed skills as well . My local vets have always been very supportive when I've presented with a sick / injured wild animal needing treatment .

I've rescued and cared for and rehabilitated injured wild reptiles ( and birds ) several times in the past , most of which were returned to the wild eventually .
Will do it again I expect .

Too bad others in the hobby are all talk and when people step up are puritanical about "you shouldn't intervene" .

As it stands, the effort is a token one that's not going to make much impact because of the very small number people involved and the very restricted and patchy coverage of the authorized rescuers involved . WIRES rescuers are very sparse on the ground , even more sparse are those who are interested in caring for reptiles ( just not sexy as they aren't cute and fluffy looking ).

Rather than taking the easy way out and donating to https://www.wildlife-rescue.org.au/ , I'd rather people stepped up and offered to help ( by taking the rescues in and giving them intensive care and treatment under the supervision of a vet ).
Reptiles take a LONG time to recover from injuries , and it takes a long time to rehabilitate an injured reptile .


----------



## Kyle Hamilton (Jan 25, 2020)

The average reptile with burns would recover faster in the wild as they get the right temeratures and less stress .


----------

